# old school



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

just wondering does anyone here play old school video games? i got a sega genises, a atari 2600, a super NES, and a intelivision. I got all the classics asteriods, space invaders, pitfall, pac-man, sonic I,II,and III, and mario for SNES


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Hell yes.

Snes > gamecube + XboX x ps2

I still roam ebay looking for old good games.

I think the nintendo revolution will play old nintendo games, and I heard you can download them!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm a master at mario cart and super mario brothers for super nintendo...


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I've got every SNES game there is DL'd onto my computer.

yet it's still not the same as the SNES.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Let's see, between here and my parent's house. We have 2 atari 2600's, an atari 5200, 2 atari st desktop computers, a snes, super nes, ps1, dreamcast, sega game gear, gameboy,...yeah I think that sums it up. I love old games.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I have a Sega


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

when it comes to games iwould have to say i am a little old school and new because i do have an old atari with the pong paddles, nintendo, snes, n64, gamecube, ps1, ps2, xbox, gamegear, gameboyadvance my sega is missing in action though but i still have a pannasonic 3d0 and a jaguar floating around somewhere but i love my pc games and my nintendo emulator for the pc have almost every nintendo game made downloaded but i dont hardly play anything but my pc and xbox had to have a gamecube for zelda 

In my eyed nobody can consider themselves a true gamer without playing all of the zeldas not counting arcade games its a true classic rating up thier with the best arcade games evermade like pacman and galaga


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

mlefev- do you have mario brothers for the 5200? It's the first ever mario game it's a peice of history. Though when colicovisison got big mario appeared in the donkey kong game(i have the re-formated intellivision verson, it's not as good) then nintendo got big the designer of mario sold out


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I think I do (up at my parent's house). I thought it was for the 2600, though. I remember playing it quite a lot. The old donkey kong with mario in it is lurking around their house somewhere too.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

if it's for 2600 i'm buying it!!!!!!!! I'm pretty sure it's for 5200 though....


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.atariage.com/

Check out there. It lists all the games that they know of.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

5200  i can't get it


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Look at this link...says 2600. Maybe there are 2 versions?

http://www.atariage.com/software_page.html?SoftwareLabelID=286


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I have my old pong that Ill have to pull out and hook up one of these days.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow there is 2 versions!!!!! I NEED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Hehe, told ya  . You might be able to e-bay it, or I know there some stores that carry old video games, as well as some companies that actually are still manufacturing small amounts of these games. You should look around...garage sales are also a great place to look. My parents and I found an old atari with about 50 games for $25 at a yard sale a few years back.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

there's a good flea market in this area where i pick up old games i'll check there


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I've got NES , sega genesis, and sega saturn.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Lol all this video game talk is making me want to steal my nes back from my parents this x-mas. Hmmm, wonder if I can find it...I know it's in a box somewhere at the moment. It sounds like a good project for me


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

All these Atari people. Where are the Commodore 64 owners?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

My cousin had one of those. It died. I liked the Commodore, but the graphics weren't ever quite as sharp as ataris.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Fishboy, what flea market? We need the power source for our nintendo. I don't have super nintendo or sega anymore I'd like to get both of those. Also have the atari :-D


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

A flea market is usually a bunch of tables with random junk for sale. Normally, they occur at the county fairgrounds or a large park that allows public events. People bring all kinds of things from electronics to antique furniture to be sold at these events. It's kind of like a massive garage sale, but the people that are selling the items usually travel around to different towns to peddle their wares, basically.


----------

